# Weird stuff going on with Lucky's chin



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

First of all, let me say that we ARE taking Lucky to the vet on Saturday. Now, on to what's going on with his chin, and to some extent, Star's chin as well, but not quite as bad as Lucky's chin.

We noticed that under their skin on their chins, there have been these bluish bumps/dots (it appears blue because their skin is pink). On Star, it's only appeared twice, but after the last one popped (over a year ago), they haven't shown up on him since. But Lucky, on the other hand, gets them frequently and he has a lot more blue spots than Star. But when they pop, the stuff inside is almost solid, dark brown stuff that also appears whitish. Now, the problem is, they pop when Lucky scratches his chin and it bleeds heavily, and it’s very thick, almost like it’s slightly congealed. It never bled this bad on Star. And even when they scab up, they still end up returning. We've also noticed that after wiping away the brownish/whitish stuff that comes out of Lucky's chin, there are large...holes, so to speak, left from where the stuff came out of. The holes are a dark red color, and even after scabbing up, when Lucky scratches his chin, that's where the brownish stuff will continue to come from. We don’t know what’s causing this, but we’re concerned because they seem to cause Lucky pain. My daughter just cleaned off some old scabs that were still stuck in his fur, and we took a picture:http://i54.tinypic.com/b6r4uf.jpg

From the looks of it, it will end up popping again, because when feeling on his chin, the skin feels lumpy, like there’s still stuff in his chin.

Has anyone dealt with something like this before? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mow gets brown spots there and the vet told me it's his scent glands getting clogged. He told me to take a *very* mild soap on a washcloth and wash that spot every few days. I also rub that area a lot for him. I figure better the scent goo get on me  than clog him up. I don't know if it helps but he doesn't get those spots any more.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

That sounds like a bad case of feline acne with probable infection. Your vet will probably prescribe washing the chins daily with mild soap and water, then applying a topical antibiotic. For the infection, he may prescribe systemic antibiotics, as well.

Acne is often caused by plastic food and water bowls/dishes. If you're using plastic, switch to glass, ceramic, or stainless steel. And, of course, keep your bowls/plates very clean (wash with very hot water but no soap, as soap residue can also irritate the skin).

Laurie


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I've never seen anything like this since I'm a fairly new cat owner but interesting to read what other's have replied - hope ur kitties are ok.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

laurief said:


> That sounds like a bad case of feline acne with probable infection. Your vet will probably prescribe washing the chins daily with mild soap and water, then applying a topical antibiotic. For the infection, he may prescribe systemic antibiotics, as well.
> 
> Acne is often caused by plastic food and water bowls/dishes. If you're using plastic, switch to glass, ceramic, or stainless steel. And, of course, keep your bowls/plates very clean (wash with very hot water but no soap, as soap residue can also irritate the skin).
> 
> Laurie


I have switched two of the three bowls to glass ones. The third bowl is what I have their dry food in and it's plastic. But it's not an easily damaged plastic. There are no scratches that I can see. Do you think I should still switch their dry food bowl to a glass one? I figured that the dry food would be okay in a plastic bowl, since dry food doesn't really accumulate in nicks and scratches like wet food does.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Definitely switch the dry food bowl to glass or stainless steel. NO PLASTIC!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*Update on Lucky's chin.*

Lucky does have feline acne and infected hair follicles. The vet gave him two shots while at the clinic. One was an antibiotic injection and the other was an injection of Depo Medrol. Starting tomorrow, Lucky is to get 1 ml of Orbax liquid once a day by mouth. He also to have an ointment called Tritop applied to his chin once a day. We're supposed to do this for a week. Should I give Lucky anything else while he's on the antibiotics to protect him from losing the good bacteria?


----------

